# Medication available



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

What is the medication that will be available more soon for ibs-d? Any prevision?Thanks,


----------



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

Look at this list with IBS meds in research. http://www.nature.com/nrd/journal/v5/n2/fi...nrd1961_T1.htmlNext one for IBS-D should be Ramosetron (I don`t know if it will be avaliable in the U.S) Don`t forget: These are Serotonin agents for IBS and it`s very questionable that they will pass the studies and come on market. Serotonin modulators are not the final answer for IBS. It`s far more complex. Ever tried Lotronex?


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Sarmiento,I live in Brazil. There isnÂ´t Lotronex available for sale here.I will try ondansetron. I agree with you. The 5HT3 modulators are not the final answer for IBS. They will control the diahrrea and pain, but wonÂ´t cure.I hope that the searchers find the REAL cause of IBS.Thanks for your answer,AndrÃ©


----------



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

> quote:I will try ondansetron


Good idea!! If I`d have IBS-D I would try it. Keep us updated how it works. By the way: With IBS-D you could also try opiode meds. I tried one for my pain and it help me much more than any other drug that I took for IBS (incl. Zelnorm).


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

IÂ´ll keep you updated how ondansetron works. IÂ´ll start to take it on 15th March.IÂ´ll talk to my doctor about opiode meds too. I feel pain all the days. Thanks for the sugestions,AndrÃ©


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

I started with ondansetron yesterday. I had a improvement. I hope it continues.Rdrds,


----------

